# The 16 types are stuck in detention together



## moonlight_echo (May 15, 2011)

Explain *why* each one received detention.

How does each type react to being in detention? 


Feel free to provide stories, gifs, etc of the inevitable chaos.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

INTJ:Called the teacher out on being wrong about a fact. His/her reaction to receiving detention is to mentally facepalm at the hypocrisy of school calling itself a place for learning.

INTP:Noticed a logical inconsistency in what the teacher was saying and was prompted by the power of inferior Fe to call the teacher out on it. The reaction to the detention was to zone out and work on a new philosophical theory.

ENTP:Spent the entire class arguing with the teacher about a very controversial idea. The detention didn't do much to change the reaction of the ENTP. The ENTP just started to argue with everyone else who was having a detention.

ENTJidn't agree with how a teacher wanted to do a task because it was inefficient. During the detention the ENTJ starts to think of ways to get the teacher fired because the teacher isn't doing his/her job right. He/she also starts to look for an accomplice.

(To be continued)


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

ISTJ = Yelling back at teacher and pupils about "FACTS FACTS FACTS FACTS"
ENFP = Hehehe, not reallly in detention. He and the ENTP got away to Mars
ENTP = Ditto
ENFJ = Personal attack 
ESFJ = Being too sassy and girly in class
INFP = Skiving
INFJ = Crying 7 hours a day, annoying the teacher
INTJ = Chemistry practical fail
INTP = Ditto
ISFP = Vandalism
ESTJ = Punching someone in the face
ESTP = Running around school naked
ESFP = Urinating during school assembly on purpose
ENTJ = Swearing in class, arrogance to teacher, answering back, etc. Gets 2+ Saturday detentions
ISTP = Attempting to smoke weed
ISFJ = Teacher's pet

Don't be TOO offended! It's just a joke!


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

I had a system worked out with detentions. Skip detention 3 times in a row and get one hour detention in the Headmasters office. Which was fine because I chatted with the secretary for an hour and socialized with whoever passed by the office. 3 for 1 and not as boring as sitting in a classroom.

And headmasters/principals shouldn't keep jelly beans in their office. I loved pilfering that bowl! 

"So the next time Miss XXX (aka tumbleweed) tells you to turn off the bunsen burner what do you do?" 

"Anymore yellow?" 

"What?"

"Your bowl has run out of yellow jelly beans. Can I have some more please?" *Flash lovely smile now. Is it working? I want yellow.*


----------



## Kazoo The Kid (May 26, 2013)

I spent my detentions chatting with teachers and eating snacks.


----------



## Belladonne (Mar 22, 2014)

ENTJ advised teachers on how to run the class, to the point of sounding arrogant, and stood up to and kicked the shit out of someone who'd bullied a friend when the school wouldn't do anything.

*True story*


----------



## moonlight_echo (May 15, 2011)

*Reactions:*

ESFJ: Nose in air, too good for detention.
ESFP: Bored, tapping pencil and twirling hair (both genders) and glancing around hoping people are noticing.
ESTP: "Screw this" mentality, checking the other types out and flirting.
ESTJ: Annoyed to be in a room with a bunch of 'idiots', occassionally telling people to shut up.
ISFJ: Remains quiet, peering around nervously and wondering how this will look on their school record.
ISFP: Drawing something on notebook paper or spacing out quietly.
ISTJ: Glaring at people who aren't following detention guidelines.
ISTP: Sighing loudly, staring out the window longingly.
INTP: Creating arguments in their head for the lack of logic in their teacher's decision to give them detention while looking spaced out.
INTJ: Silently plotting their teacher's downfall.
INFP: Daydreaming and feeling hurt that they were considered 'bad.'
INFJ: Scowling to themself, also hurt but prideful and unwilling to show it.
ENFP: Bored, also drawing on paper and imagining conversations with people.
ENFJ: Glancing around and wondering why everyone else is there.
ENTJ: Prepared to share with everyone their plot for their teacher's downfall.
ENTP: As soon as detention is over will share with the world the ridiculousness of the teacher's reasons for giving them detention. 

*
Some of the eventual insanity as the types are stuck in the same room for any amount of time:*





























*ESTP detention slip:*









*ENTP detention slip:*











*INFJ detention slip:*


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Paying any attention at school was a rarity. And doodling in the back of textbooks.


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

How each types got detention:

ISTP: Caught smoking weed
ISTJ: While trying to convince the ISTP not to smoke weed, gets caught and the authorities assume guilty by association.
ESTP: Got fed up with an idiot and punched the idiot in the face.
ENTP: Pulled a prank and the teacher saw that.
ESFP: Went streaking in the middle of an assembly
INFP: Was in the wrong place at the wrong time
ISFP: Vandalism
ENTJ: Berated someone in their group to the point of making the group member cry
ESTJ: Same as above
INTJ: Argued with teacher about a certain theory, teacher got fed up
INTP: Same as above
ISFJ: Wanted to ace the next test but got caught with adderall.
ENFP: Skipped class to go play with puppies
INFJ: Followed the ENFP
ESFJ: Had a sass-fight with the ENFJ
ENFJ: Had a sass-fight with the ESFJ


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

Reactions: 

ISTP: Leaves when the teacher who is supervising the detention isn't looking
ESTP: Incessantly throws paper balls at the INTJ
ENTP: Thinking of the best way to make a heroic escape from detention
ESFP: Screams, "FUCK THE POLICE" and leaves detention. And goes streaking again.
ISFP: Doodles on the desk
INTJ: Plotting a downfall for the ESTP
INTP: Gets lost in a physics textbook
ISFJ: Worrying about whether this will show up on his/her permanent record
ENTJ: Getting fed up with detention and about to argue with the teacher
ESTJ: Gets fed up with detention and starts arguing with the teacher
ISTJ: Trying to convince the teacher of his/her innocence
ENFP: Excitedly talking with the INFJ about puppies
INFJ: Excitedly talking with the ENFP about puppies
INFP: Is sad and looks like a sad puppy
ESFJ: Sitting very far from the ENFJ. Giving the ENFJ a dirty look.
ENFJ: Sitting very far from the ESFJ. Giving the ESFJ a dirty look.


----------



## theredpanda (Jan 18, 2014)

Actually, being an ENTP- if I got caught doing something I knew was "against the rules" or whatever, I'd suck it up and go to detention. The teacher was smart enough to catch me- he's earned a bit of respect...unless, the rule was really stupid- then I'd be trying to figure my way out of it...


----------



## Leaf on the Wind (Dec 26, 2013)

(This is coming from someone who, at one point, went insane, realized a story had 16 important characters, and decided that each character would have a different MBTI type-_just because_).

INTP: Complained at teacher because question 5 on the weekly quiz (which was "Define a third class lever") was wrongly listed as wrong (INTP answered "Load, Effort, Fulcrum," the correct answer was listed as "Fulcrum, Effort, Load"). REALLY got into the argument, explaining that the important thing is that the effort is in the middle, that the books that he read on the topic before even taking the class had it listed as "Load, Effort, Fulcrum" and then questioned the teachers qualifications to teach science if the teacher can't figure that the only thing that matters is that the effort is in the middle; THAT lands INTP in detention. (Okay, I didn't get detention for that and it was a substitute teacher. But it still made me mad).

ENTP: During this mess, decides to demonstrate why INTP was right about the lever and asks if they could use a spork to demonstrate. They use the spork to fling an eraser across the room that hits the teacher. Before they could fling it across the other way to show that it doesn't change the fact that the spoon-catapult is a third-class lever no matter which way he's facing, gets detention.

INTJ: Points out that anyone with any understanding of how levers work wouldn't be fooled by someone answering the question in reverse. Gets detention because the teacher is pretty angry at this point.

INFP: During the whole "Third Class Lever" rant, decides to draw a caricature of the teacher being hit on the head with an eraser. Teacher notices and puts in detention on spite alone.

INFJ: Notes how petty the last detention serving was a little too loudly. Gets detention as a result.

ESFJ: Tries to negotiate with teacher and tries to get both sides to calm down. Despite mediating very well, nevertheless gets detention for class disruption while the teacher points out that the classroom is not a negotiation.

ENTJ: Gets up and tries to take charge of situation, while giving what amounts to a redacted version of their Class President speech (to an election they lost). Gets detention for the disruption.

ENFP: Was speaking too loudly with the student sitting next to them about how this speech is why ENTJ lost the election. When sentenced, notes that "Hey, I like levers! Especially third degree levers, like that red stapler on the desk!" Doesn't help.

ESTP: Points out that the teacher should just give INTP the point (and notes that they're only talking about one point on one tiny quiz). Gets detention for class disruption.

ESFP: Blurts out "Hey, I'm a switch hitter on the baseball team! Does that mean when I bat left, it's not a Third Class Lever?" Gets detention for the disruption.

ESTJ: Does not get involved in what they consider a pointless debate. But does make a comment wondering if they can file a complaint and get the teacher fired that's overheard by the teacher. Gets detention.

ENFJ: Tried to clam down angry INTP. Completely angry teacher decides to send them to detention for talking too loud.

ISFJ: Decides to break up the fight by asking a question about what defines a Third Class lever, before commenting that they're confused as to why it makes a difference what side the Fulcrum and Load are on. Teacher assumes that ISFJ is furthering the mockery and sends to detention.

ISFP: Starts babbling about something while drawing a picture of ENTP using a spoon catapult. Angry teacher thinks ISFP is high and sends them to detention for drug use and disruption (though it's later dropped when it was discovered that ISFP was NOT high-but this doesn't happen until after the sentence is served).

ISTJ: Say out loud "Can we get on with this?" Was a little too loud; gets detention for the loudness.

ISTP: At this point, ISTP is the only one left in the class. With the other 15 trouble making students gone, the teacher decides to go back to teaching, before ISTP bluntly points out that the whole "sentence class to detention" was arbitrary and stupid. Gets detention as a result.

(I'm thinking I want to do a better version of this later).
(edit: changed the order of the Third-Class Lever on the second reference; otherwise it would make no sense. Corrected "Mocker" to "Mockery").


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

INTP: pointing out logical inconsistencies in the lesson
INTJ: asserting that the lesson is false and tries to impose the right lesson onto the teacher


----------



## alexibaka (Feb 13, 2014)

ISFJ- did too much homework
ISTJ- fell asleep in class after following rules too intensely
ISFP- doodling during class
ISTP- smoking weed (obviously)
INTP- reading philosophy in class
INTJ- trying to steal the INTPs philosophy book
INFJ- tried reading peoples palms in class 
INFP- ditched class cause school is bullshit... but went back to teacher because felt bad about it
ENTP- ditched class cause school is bullshit... didnt go back
ENFP- argued that the revolutionary war never happened and was a conspiracy theory
ENTJ- tried to "annex" the class somehow
ENFJ- defending the other types
ESFJ- getting their palms read by INFJ and believing it fully worked 
ESTJ- yelled at INFJ saying palm reading is bullshit
ESFP- asking ISFJ for his 'leftover' homework
ESTP- asked the teacher to fuck


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

How they got detention:

EXTJ - Disrespected teacher.
ESFJ and ENFP - Got caught making out in janitorial closet for the second time.
ISXJ's - Got caught breaking into school after hours to do project on school equipment. 
ENTP - Got caught selling answers on exam. 
ISXP's - Got caught smoking up behind the school gym.
ESFP - Graffiti.
INTX's - Disrupted class arguing with teachers.
INFP - Went off on a rant about hypocracy during class. 
ESTP - Sent to office for taking off his shirt and yelling: "Come at me bro!" at a fellow student.
XNFJ's - Caught growing weed in the back end of the school greenhouse. Lucky they didn't get expelled. 


During detention:

XNTJ's - start a debate on whether the XNFJ's could have covered up growing weed in the greenhouse.
XNTP's - poke holes in XNTJ's theories. 
ESXP's - sneak out window, the girl tears off her shorts and has to leave them behind running off in her skivvies.
XSTJ's - point out escape to the teacher.
ISFP - draws flattering picture.
INFX's - stares into space, lost in their own thoughts. 
ISFJ - watches in horror as ESXP girl runs across the field without any pants on.
ENFX's - hassle teacher, distracting him from the great escape. We'll never know whether distraction was on purpose or not.


----------



## Mind Swirl (Sep 7, 2011)

FakeLefty said:


> INFP: Was in the wrong place at the wrong time


I find this funny because the last time I recall getting detention it was a bit like this. I had art the last period of the day. We cleaned up our supplies and class was over, so about half the class walked out a few minutes before the bell rang. The teacher never really cared if we did because he was done teaching and everything was put away. 

Well, apparently an _administrator_ was walking by outside somewhere and saw us "out of class". They chewed out the teacher and made a huge fuss and he had to give like 15 people detention. The whole time I was upset that I'd got detention for something that didn't matter. I knew people that skipped all the time and never got in trouble. I'm walking toward the bus 2 minutes before the bell rang at the end of the day and I get detention. 

How horribly _rebellious _I was. Haha


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

INFJ: Hates the fact they're with other people.They sit in silent resentment observing, they will get their revenge on those that have disrespected.
ESTJ: In the death stare with everyone, smiling.But luckily prepared even in detention.Quickly assesses their allies and enemies.Gets a few others on their side, starts a tribe.
INFP: Makes the best of an bad situation and learns something from the experience.Accepts the situation and becomes friends with everyone.Including the jailor.
ISTP: Makes sure they are sitting in the corner.Has optimal strategic position.No one can attack their back.Slashes the fuckers tires 8 months later who put them in there.


----------



## VioletEvergarden (May 10, 2011)

CupcakesRDaBestBruv:4793771 said:


> ISTJ = Yelling back at teacher and pupils about "FACTS FACTS FACTS FACTS"
> ENFP = Hehehe, not reallly in detention. He and the ENTP got away to Mars
> ENTP = Ditto
> ENFJ = Personal attack
> ...


These are SO accurate.

My ESTJ gf and I Approve


----------



## lunai (Feb 22, 2014)

Leaf on the Wind said:


> INFP: decides to draw a caricature of the teacher


Heh, I almost got in trouble for doing this once.


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

ENFP: Disrupted the class during an exam after seeing the most adorable kitten outside
INFP: got caught daydreaming/sleeping
INFJ: claimed he was Jesus
ENFJ: stood up on the desk to make an inspiring speech about the rebellion against homework
ENTJ: arguing with the teacher about the homework
ESTJ: arguing with ENTJ
ISTJ: couple of friends were going to skip school and the ISTJ follows them and tells them to obey the rules, the kids escape but the ISTJ copped the blame 
ENTP: got caught playing a practical joke
ISFP: too busy drawing
ESFP: got in trouble after arriving to class 30 minutes late then distracted the class being funny


----------

